# SQUIDS!!!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you know who you are,and you know what you did!!

some of my favorite tobacco:









that's a real quarter,so you get an idea of the size:









what's in the case,what's in the case?!
something amazing for sure:

















i don't know what to say,so i'll let the pics do the talking:




































now be honest,is this the best looking pipe you have ever seen?

yeah,i think it is too!

i don't know what,or if,anything can be done about this type of bomb,but i gotta tell you guys...

I AM TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY BY THIS PIPE!!!

thank you all very much!!

zilla,bring me a tissue...i have some dust in my eye...damn wind blowing leaves around...

sorry zk's and lob's,but SQUIDS ROCK!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bwa haha


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

It was all Terry's fault.......


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

It has landed!!

And it's Terry's fault.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn...they got shuckins!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Damn...they got shuckins!


Got him Goooooood too. He's done been gotted by the squids!!! Ink everywhere.

"sniff sniff" Why do I smell lemon and cocktail sauce...... Oh, yeah.....


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

heheheeh


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

If shuckins and his impressive return-fire abilities aren't safe, who is?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought I heard a rumble in the east...


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It landed! It landed! It landed!!!

:woohoo:

Ron - we really wanted to show our respect for how much you've done to welcome noobs to Puff, to creat community and fun here, to help the troops... the list goes on, but point is, we think you're swell and thought we should recognize that. But we also knew that bombing you would be like bombing Steve Saka with some Undercrowns, except that Steve (to my knowledge) doesn't have a pet lizard capable of leveling a city.

So... we had to come up with something different. That's when -and again, I stress this- *Terry *came up with this idea, and the plans began.

I said before that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - that's why we also are blowing up a whole bunch of noobs!

Cheers, Ron. We hope you enjoy! Also... in case this isn't clear yet... _totally _Terry's idea.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It landed! It landed! It landed!!!
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> ...


Sooo..... I take it this was Terry's fault?

Talk about throwing someone under the fat nin....I mean _*bus!*_


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> If shuckins and his impressive return-fire abilities aren't safe, who is?


Well, we're actually hoping Ron will understand that this was an act of tribute, not of aggression, and will refrain from feeling as though he has to come after all of us. He should be honored, sit back, and enjoy!

Also, if retribution is necessary (which again, Ron, it isn't!) we offer a scape-goat: *Terry*.

:smoke:



Matt4370 said:


> Sooo..... I take it this was Terry's fault?
> 
> Talk about throwing someone under the fat nin....I mean _*bus!*_


:biglaugh:

...but yes. *Terry's *fault.

So in summary:
1. Ron, this is love, not war.
2. All Terry's idea.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

pics have been added...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> If shuckins and his impressive return-fire abilities aren't safe, who is?


At one point or another, we have all already been victims of Ron, Zilla, Dr. Bomb.... so there should be no retaliations, this is just admiration for what he does here on PUFF


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


> I AM TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY


Boys, you hear that? Ron just admitted to being blown away.

*Mission accomplished!!!*


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

That's pretty extraordinary right there! And no one more deserving! Love it squids, a grand gesture, and RG to Terry!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Mission accomplished!!!*


From the first time I saw the photos there was no doubt about that.

Thanks Ron, for everything you do and have done.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, that is all I can muster right now.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome pipe! Well done fellas!! What a great way to pay tribute to a legend. Ron, your generosity knows no bounds and it is great to see you get bombed with such a sentimental item as a personalized pipe. You truly deserve it brother.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh yes. The mother of all bombs has landed. That is on bad ass pipe for one very deserving BOTL! Ron, it a small token of our appreciation for all that you do for the puff community. Thank you Sir for all that you do. Now just think how great it's gonna be to smoke your favorite pipe tobacco out of your own head!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: That is an off the hook, game changing, out of this world, truly magnificent, uniquely original PIPE and BOMB!!! Damn Squids did themselves Proud! Props to you Terry and can't wait to see Ron smoking that in a v-herf!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...beautifully done Squids! THAT is the best bomb I have ever seen...hands down.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i don't know what,or if,anything can be done about this type of bomb...


THAT's what I want to hear! Nothing need be done about this "bomb", 'cause it ain't a bomb. This is our Valentine's Day tribute and gift to a great brother, that's all.

So, the sooner we all forget about this the better. At least, that's what Terry would have posted. Some of you may know that Terry has moved to an undisclosed location (I've heard it said that he is in fact a bit of a platapussy, whatever that is). My name is Zeke Snodgrass, and I work in Terry's office. I'm just here cleaning up the mess he left in his office, sorting through open files, contacting his clients and stuff like that. I'm posting on here just as a courtesy, as I'm sure that's what Terry would have wanted me to do. I'll let you know when and if he gets back, but right now his sojourn appears to be of an indefinite duration. But DAMN that pipe turned out nice. I, and by "I" know that I mean Terry, really love this photo:










... and the fact that we, I mean the Bomb Squids, MAY have elicited a tear or two from shuckins. Don't know about you guys, but I'm smiling from ear to ear. And it does appear all the hoo-haa over the placement and length of the nub was well worth it. Not that I'd know anything about THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Wow...beautifully done Squids! THAT is the best bomb I have ever seen...hands down.


In truth, and I mean this truly: the pipe to Ron is at heart from all of us on Puff.com, not just the Squids. Surely Ron knows that just about everyone on puff would have contributed to that pipe had they known what was going on. I won't speak for all Squids, but that's my honest opinion.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Well said Terry.....I mean Zeke Snodgrass. LOL!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> In truth, and I mean this truly: the pipe to Ron is at heart from all of us on Puff.com, not just the Squids. Surely Ron knows that just about everyone on puff would have contributed to that pipe had they known what was going on. I won't speak for all Squids, but that's my honest opinion.


Well, I certianly agree with that sentiment...though the Squids are the ones who came through. I know that I am smiling ear to ear reading this thread as well...and I had nothing to do with it. To see the godfather of Puff reduced to tears (hell, even I got a little misty eyed) speaks volumes of this gift and I certianly share in the admiration of the Shuckins!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> In truth, and I mean this truly: the pipe to Ron is at heart from all of us on Puff.com, not just the Squids. Surely Ron knows that just about everyone on puff would have contributed to that pipe had they known what was going on. I won't speak for all Squids, but that's my honest opinion.


I would have given anything to have been in on that...

Honestly, this is the coolest, most awesome gift/bomb that I have seen, period. On Puff, off Puff, simply the best gift I have ever seen. And honestly, it couldn't be to a more deserving brother!

Ron, can we get a picture of you smoking it? 

RG bumps to all the Squids that I can!


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow! What a great Bomb! That is truly unique, beautiful & well-deserved! Good job Squids! You deserve it Ron!
P.S. PUFF ROCKS!!! :rockon:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm grinnin like a proud poppa! It truly is better to give than receive. Enjoy Ron and Zilla.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well said, Zeke!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Now, Escudo for everyone! :hungry:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Freaking amazing, Squids do ROCK!!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice job Terry! Ron, enjoy your new pipe you definitely deserve it!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Phenomenal bomb to the master of bombs himself. Terry told me about the pipe last time we herfed and it turned out far better than I had imagined. Awesome job guys and I'm happy to admit that the Squids are the #1 bombing group at least for this week. I've seen a lot of awesome bombs dished out in my time on Puff and this one tops them all. Enjoy Ron and I can't wait to see pictures of you using the new pipe!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

here here to Terry and everyone's comments, Ron you deserve this, and it is as they said a gift from the heart for everything you do for all of us on PUFF


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy good ****ing god. That is hands down, THE best bomb I have ever seen or even heard of. Hats off to you, squids. I am speechless.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so amazed to see that pipe. It's just like him. Amazing what they can do now with meer. You should be a new proud papa! Enjoy and thanks for everything you do!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful Pipe!!!! :hail: to the Squids for a very thoughtful and personal gift to the most deserving gentleman on Puff.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* We have to admit that we are impressed...

*Pinky:* What a great idea, and even better pipe...


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

That pipe is insane! I bet it will look great after it colors too!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I really have nothing to say that hasn't been said. I'm so glad to have been a part of this and of puff. I'm almost at the one year mark... Who to bomb, who to bomb....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> I really have nothing to say that hasn't been said. I'm so glad to have been a part of this and of puff. I'm almost at the one year mark... Who to bomb, who to bomb....


I vote for Shuckins! LMAO


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

A guy I worked with asked me a bit ago why I have this huge goofy grin on my face. It was kind of hard to explain.

ipe:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

first puffs



















escudo never tasted so good!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Ha! That's f***** awesome! Ron's smoking himself!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> first puffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesomeness....period.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

The only way that pic could be better is if he was wearing the socks Bob just sent him LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


>


that.... is.... EPIC!!!! HAHA!!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

HOT DOG IT MADE IT< IT MADE. What a great day. Terry, you have never spoken truer words. I thank Terry, Dereck, David and the rest of the Squids for letting me a part of this. Ron, my good friend, enjoy that pipe, as I know you will. And please let the squids be, in case I didnt read it, the Squids also decided to go on a noob bombing run in your honor. GOOD TIMES, and HAPPY SMOKING Buddy.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome idea. Awesome execution. Awesome job fellas.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Ron can be smoking a pipe and cigar at the same time now :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Ron smoking Ron is priceless! You guys are awesome for making that happen!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

AWESOME pics!!!  I'm glad you like it Ron!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Ron can be smoking a pipe and cigar at the same time now :lol:


Yeah...he can nub a cigar in the top of his head!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Yeah...he can nub a cigar in the top of his head!


That too but pipe Ron is smoking a cigar while real Ron is smoking a pipe of himself, it is priceless


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely... amazing.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing gift to an amazing BoTL. Nice hit Squids! Its random acts of selflessness toward others like this that make me proud to be a member of puff, you guys rock!:thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> first puffs
> 
> escudo never tasted so good!


In the words of the immortal Nero Wolfe: *most satisfactory*.

I will smoke a bowl of Escudo in honor of shuckins tonight, though I'll have to opt for a Savinelli over a fresh meer. I can only imagine the purity of flavors from that fresh block - NICE!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

shuckins said:


>


This picture is just priceless!!!

Hat's off to all of the Squid Brethren out there that participated in this. It couldn't have gone to a better Brother Of The Leaf!!!

Congrats Ron, you deserve everything you got and more. Words can not express enough the debt of gratitude each and everyone of us owe to you for making this place what it is!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is awesome! No one is more deserving! WTG Squids!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Fantastic pics! Im glad it's already being broken in



shuckins said:


> first puffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

NICE!!! Feels sorta alternate universe-y but I Love it!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry Ron, I think we have you beat now


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

shuckins said:


> now be honest,is this the best looking pipe you have ever seen?


:thumb:

Seeing the pics of Ron smoking out of Ron is priceless!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Woot woot...that is bad ass right there!!! It's good to be a squid, ain't it terry!

Thanks Ron!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, Squids, Just Wow !!!! I am at a loss for words. lol. Very fn Cool !! and WTF, Ray is a Squid !?!?!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

This is awesome.
The best bomb of all time,
sent to the best Brother of all time.

Well done Squids!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

holy crap! That's one insane hit. WTG Squids!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That is really an incredible pipe. That definitely took some time and thought - way to go fellas!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, what a cool idea, wish someone had told me!!!! 

Hey Ron, I know that everyone else has said it but brother, you are one of a kind. I remember when I first signed on to this community not knowing what to expect. Literally three days later I got a package from you, and I just sat in amazement as I opened up my package to see the amazing cigars you sent me. You really made my experience incredible from the beginning as you have done for countless others. No words can ever pay enough respect to you and what you do. Terry did an amazing job on getting this thing going and we all hope that this gesture can show you how much you truly mean to us, and this community. From the bottom of all our hearts Ron, we say thank you!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> That is really an incredible pipe. That definitely took some time and thought - way to go fellas!!


Not that much thought, but time. Plus the carver was balking about the cigar nub, afraid the meerschaum was too fragile for that design. 
But no nub = no shuckins, and there it is!

p


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nub a Dub Dub!

I am amazed at how well this came out!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wow. you see bombs that you think will never be topped and then you see better. This one wil be hard to beat.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> wow. you see bombs that you think will never be topped and then you see better. This one wil be hard to beat.


Just wait till you see the one of Shawn's butt crack we're having carved out of imported Spanish marble. It will bring you to tears...

:biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:biglaugh:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gotta give the Squids credit.....awesome hit!!! One of the most deserving BOTL here on Puff! Way to go!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Just wait till you see the one of Shawn's butt crack we're having carved out of imported Spanish marble. It will bring you to tears...
> 
> :biggrin:


:rofl: LOL :rofl:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Nicely done gents, nicely done!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

That's the best bomb I ever seen!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ron I know I speak for all of us Squids when I say we were honored to be able to be a part of this. 

(It is really Terry's fault though)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

watchman_01 said:


> . . . (It is really Terry's fault though)


COME ON, now!

With brotha's like you guys, who needs ZKs?

:faint2:


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Greatest pipe ever.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I knew once I heard the idea that it was going to be very cool. I knew once I saw the picture of the final product that it was going to be EPIC. I'm thrilled Terry allowed me to be apart of this awesome attempt to pay homage to such a great ambassador to puff and cigars in general. I know that is a challenging task but dang it we gave it our all! 

Disclaimer: By me inferring I participated in this, I actually mean it was 100% Terry's idea, he is solely responsible for all of it, and he should be the recipient of any fallout. 

Enjoy Ron!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

double post


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well put Johnathan.



Well put Johnathan.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Well put Johnathan.
> 
> Well put Johnathan.


:lol:

:lol:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Well put Johnathan.
> 
> Well put Johnathan.


:lol:

:lol:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Ron,

Could I make a request that you please please please ray2: not kill Terry? :bowdown: I mean, come on, he wasn't completely alone in this :mischief: and the world needs all the lawyers it can.... 

Oh hell, I can't even type it with a straight face. eace::banana:




BLOW HIM TO PIECES, SHUCKINS!!!! :target::target::target::usa2:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Could I make a request that you please please please ray2: not kill Terry? :bowdown: I mean, come on, he wasn't completely alone in this :mischief: and the world needs all the lawyers it can....
> 
> ...


Okay, enough of this here. The following are as much to blame as me, for funding and especially as obvious enablers:


watchman_01
max gas
sdlaird
raycarlo
WyldKnyght
gasdocok
skfr518
Swany
Cigar Noob
Aninjaforallseasons
akneipp
AStateJB
David_ESM
anonobomber
Mr_mich
Rock31
Packerjh
nealw6971
jumpmaster
SmokedBacon
Beer Alchemist
Juicestain


Besides, Ron knows that any undue retaliation could result in additional . . . poetry. ainkiller:
And this time, I'd have to involve Zilla.

:ss


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't believe I am saying this but....let's stop blaming terry and wishing shuckins caused death on him. I truly believe that this was a gift and tribute to the most generous puffer of all time...not an opportunity to start a game of one upmanship that Ron would ultimately win. Again, kudos to terry for the idea of this amazing gift!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, enough of this here. The following are as much to blame as me, for funding and especially as obvious enablers:
> 
> 
> watchman_01
> ...


Whoah, whoah, whoooooooooah there! Now Terry, out of respect for you and ALL OF THE HARD WORK YOU PUT IN SINGLE HANDEDLY ORGANIZING AND LEADING this project, I was content to leave you be, but ^^^^ this is uncalled for. What are you trying to do?

I know it was you Terry. You broke my heart. You broke my heart!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> I can't believe I am saying this but....let's stop blaming terry and wishing shuckins caused death on him. I truly believe that this was a gift and tribute to the most generous puffer of all time...not an opportunity to start a game of one upmanship that Ron would ultimately win. Again, kudos to terry for the idea of this amazing gift!


No one would be happier if there was no retribution than Terry himself. This goes for all Squid targets: while we banter and joke, we earnestly hope that our targets don't feel any pressure to retaliate. We'd prefer they didn't. We do this to show our appreciation, and in no case is this more true than the present.

But, c'mon, we all know Ron. And if Ron did decide to respond, we hope and ask that it's at Terry (and just at Terry!). Cause this was all his idea.

:smoke:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

so many nervous people...lol

i already told terry that i was a liar...i mean,that i wouldn't retaliate.


of course i did copy and save the list...lol


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I can't believe I am saying this but....let's stop blaming terry and wishing shuckins caused death on him. I truly believe that this was a gift and tribute to the most generous puffer of all time...not an opportunity to start a game of one upmanship that Ron would ultimately win. Again, kudos to terry for the idea of this amazing gift!


Thanks, Kipp. But I think they're really just f'ing with me. Ron will do what Ron will do (it is after all in fact Zilla we need worry about), and no one is ever REALLY safe, no?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> so many nervous people...lol
> 
> i already told terry that i was a liar...i mean,that i wouldn't retaliate.
> 
> of course i did copy and save the list...lol


See guys? Nothing to worry about here. . . Right? Safety - in numbers? Right?

:shocked:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No one would be happier if there was no retribution than Terry himself. This goes for all Squid targets: while we banter and joke, we earnestly hope that our targets don't feel any pressure to retaliate. We'd prefer they didn't. We do this to show our appreciation, and in no case is this more true than the present.
> 
> But, c'mon, we all know Ron. And if Ron did decide to respond, we hope and ask that it's at Terry (and just at Terry!). Cause this was all his idea.
> 
> :smoke:


I do agree with the sentiment that our bombs, however impressive, are not a request for reciprocity. They are an act unto themselves and are complete when the destruction is delivered. Our desire is to spread the puffy gospel. Although it is true that Ron will do what Zilla tells him, er, I mean, what Ron will do.

move along, nothing to see here, move along......


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

how did i miss this hit, So glad you enjoyed the pipe, one of the coolest looking things I have ever seen. Terry thanks again for organizing them most epic hit i've ever seen!


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting Pipes...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, enough of this here. The following are as much to blame as me, for funding and especially as obvious enablers:
> 
> 
> watchman_01
> ...


*Brain:* Fixed it for you...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron, just go hide in your bunker and leave us alone


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Ron, just go hide in your bunker and leave us alone


you know i don't have a bunker...lol

so basically,you guys are saying it's all terry's doing,right?

9405 5036 9930 0423 5862 34

this doesn't mean i'm forgetting about the rest of you!
i did save the list of names just in case...lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you know i don't have a bunker...lol
> 
> so basically,you guys are saying it's all terry's doing,right?
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Damn it Puff, I do spread the respect around, but I want to give to Ron again!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you know i don't have a bunker...lol
> 
> so basically,you guys are saying it's all terry's doing,right?
> 
> ...


Ron, I don't know how you do it!!! You cobbled together many obscure, enigmatic, puzzling and misleading clues to, SOMEHOW, zero in on Terry! Zilla must have ESPN or something. ound:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Poor Terry. He was a nice Squid. We will sorely miss him. 

Now who is going to clean up the ink mess that Shuckins bomb leaves behind? This could be an environmental hazard.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Damn it Puff, I do spread the respect around, but I want to give to Ron again!!!


No problem Brain. I seem to be pretty stingy on handing it out so I was able to add one to Shuckins for you (and me).


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, this is not TOO much of a surprise now, is it? And actually, considering how well "The Pipe!"© turned out and how well it was received, I am truly satisfied, going to my grave with the certain knowledge that *my death will not have been in vain*.

_I will speak for you, Father... I speak for all Mediocrities... I am their Champion, their Patron Saint!_






Adieu, adieu, a thousand times, adieu. . .

:boohoo::rip:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess today is payback day for Ron. He's wiping out pinhead and the mouse as well due to a cigar attack. 

Best of luck with this nuke Terry.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

If you look closely I think you can see what hit Ron's House as well as what is coming to the Squids.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dunno, Matt. I didn't spot the multi-tentacled and fear-inducing Squid logo that was plastered to the side of the bomb actually dropped on Ron not too long ago. You know, the one with its creative origins back in Turkey?

:ss

< _nice! _>


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

you guys have too much time on your hands


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i tell ya, you squids are nothin but trouble..


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Dunno, Matt. I didn't spot the multi-tentacled and fear-inducing Squid logo that was plastered to the side of the bomb


Sorry Terry, I just happend to come across this so I had to post it. If you imagine the logo is there it works great :lol:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron....we are lurking in the shadows....be careful!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There's that Ninja-pony again!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

C'mon Squids...are we really gonna just let one of our own just get blown to smithereenys without doing anything about it... I know its Ron and all....and this was kinda Terry's fault...But he is one of us, and we are only as strong as our weakest tentacle!

I feel like we're just laying down and letting one of our own take a Zilla Humping with no repercussions to the scaly green beast. I for one am having a hard time abandoning our geeky probate guy...My humidor is calling me...It's a siren song what is demanding to be released via a flat-rate USPS box...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Perhaps Jason has a point..





...the Ninja is good with pointy things. 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :evil:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Perhaps Jason has a point..
> 
> ...the Ninja is good with pointy things.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :evil:


You feel me...I'm starting to feel HYPHY!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oooooohhhhh . . . I like the way this is going! But really, we won't know for sure until tomorrow after the mailman visits. There is a chance, you know, that I just MIGHT be all right. That it won't be THAT bad.

But, then again. If I'm wrong. . .






:biggrin:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> C'mon Squids...are we really gonna just let one of our own just get blown to smithereenys without doing anything about it... I know its Ron and all....and this was kinda Terry's fault...But he is one of us, and we are only as strong as our weakest tentacle!
> 
> I feel like we're just laying down and letting one of our own take a Zilla Humping with no repercussions to the scaly green beast. I for one am having a hard time abandoning our geeky probate guy...My humidor is calling me...It's a siren song what is demanding to be released via a flat-rate USPS box...


Who is this "Terry" fella you speak of? Never heard of him..... (Walks away whistling and looking up at the sky.......)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

< _boom_ >










:tape2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Nice. That is all.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And the master shows us how it's done, again...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is pretty damn nice...but still...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! Very nice, classy move...a single BOX that destroys


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Thank god we threw terry under the bus. I really don't need ANOTHER 6 months of construction around my house and it would take that long to fix after that hit!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Step Right Up...I Have Some Fresh Deep Fried Calamarie At A Very Reasonable Rate!!!!! Thanx Ron For The Fresh Supply of Deep Fried Calamarie!!! OH Yeah, Nice Hit Also!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

stew said:


> Step Right Up...I Have Some Fresh Deep Fried Calamarie At A Very Reasonable Rate!!!!! Thanx Ron For The Fresh Supply of Deep Fried Calamarie!!! OH Yeah, Nice Hit Also!!


This coming from someone named after a hearty soup...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> This coming from someone named after a hearty soup...


BAZINGA!!! :lol:

Excellent hit, Ron! Terry, those are well deserved. Enjoy them, sir.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome hit Ron, and Terry, you did this to yourself. But Im glad ya did. Later on Sqiddos


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the greatest thread of all time! :bowdown: Terry (and all those involved) and Ron; amazed by the bombings. WOW is truly all I can say.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, we done real good . . .










:ss


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> < _boom_ >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bazinga!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> < _boom_ >
> 
> :tape2:


Very nice Ron, now forget the rest of the list, burn it, throw it out, whatever....

Terry great job, you deserve it!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> < _boom_ >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crapola! That's a beautiful sight. Enjoy those Terry.

Nicely done Ron. You once again show us why you are the alpha dog of bombing


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Great hit Ron, Terry, no good dead goes un punnished :smoke:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

< _bump _>

Smoked one of the Boli's for father's day, and with a wee bit too much drink ended up doing this...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno how you did that, Terry, but thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> < _bump _>
> 
> Smoked one of the Boli's for father's day, and with a wee bit too much drink ended up doing this...


*Brain:* At least it wasn't "Mom"...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. Ron, now that I'm retired and no longer a participating bomber, I would just like to say...

...feel free to take retribution on Terry _any_ time you like. :smoke:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* At least it wasn't "Mom"...


Nope...just that Mother........


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. Ron, now that I'm retired and no longer a participating bomber, I would just like to say...
> 
> ...feel free to take retribution on Terry _any_ time you like. :smoke:


Hey now. Go soothe your weary brain already...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Terry, for what it's worth, I'm glad you got blasted good for this one too! 



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. Ron, now that I'm retired and no longer a participating bomber, I would just like to say...
> 
> ...feel free to take retribution on Terry _any_ time you like. :smoke:


Derek, just because you're not a participating BOMBER doesn't mean you can't be a participating BOMBEE, but I think that point has been proven already. :evil:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Bumping this in honor of Shuckins (thanks Dan). I'd sure like to know how the pipe has colored by now...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Bumping this in honor of Shuckins (thanks Dan). I'd sure like to know how the pipe has colored by now...


My brother! How's tricks? Carving another pipe and snuffing Cafe11 right now.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Brian! Funny to be back here, huh? I just read through this whole thread - you think puff will ever be this good again?

Wonderful times were had, for sure. And that's at least the fifth reference to Cafe11 in two days. Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Brian! Funny to be back here, huh? I just read through this whole thread - you think puff will ever be this good again?
> 
> Wonderful times were had, for sure. And that's at least the fifth reference to Cafe11 in two days. Hmmmmmmm...


I bump in here now and again to check on the pipers and snuffers. Good to see you!

And Cafe11? Good stuff. In fact, I think I will have a touch right now!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Brian! Funny to be back here, huh? I just read through this whole thread - *you think puff will ever be this good again?*
> 
> Wonderful times were had, for sure. And that's at least the fifth reference to Cafe11 in two days. Hmmmmmmm...


For the first time in over 2 years, the answer has the potential to be yes. I, for one, am rooting for that outcome!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> For the first time in over 2 years, the answer has the potential to be yes. I, for one, am rooting for that outcome!


AMEN, brother!


----------

